# Guinea pigs fighting?!



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

We have 2 male pigs that are 3 years old. Both have good temperament and live inside in winter and outside in the summer. They have a good varied diet with lots of fruit and veg. 
This morning out of nowhere they started fighting, no environmental changes or any other reason I can see. One was making a funny noise which I had not heard them do before it appears to be an aggressive noise. It's the same one that appears to be instigation the attacks and making the noise. The other is scared and trying to hide. I've split them up. the scared one is back inside in his winter cage and the aggressor is out side in the garden. 
Now I don't know what to do next. Neither have any injuries I can see They have lived together 3 years without incident and as far as I can work out nothing has changed to trigger this. 
Shall I try them together again? if so how soon? I'm going to bring them both inside if I put them back together so I can keep a close eye on them. I am not sure what to do next, I don't feel it was a little spat, it would have been a full blown fight if I hadn't intervened. 
Any idea/ advice much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Was the noise he was making a chattering noise? Guinea pigs chatter their teeth to show aggression. I would give them a day or two to cool off then reintroduce on neutral territory and keep a close eye on them. It can be a bit scary bonding guinea pigs but you have to be brave. There will probably be rumbling and a bit of chasing, possibly mounting as well. If either of them start yawning showing their teeth or chattering their teeth this is the time to intervene. You can try clapping your hands, this often startles them and they stop. If they do fight throw a towel over one of them, pick them up with gloves. Don't put your hands in as you could end up with a nasty bite. When I have bonded guineas in the past, I don't put any hidey holes in as these seem to create an issue with the dominant pig wanting to claim it for his own. Give them 2 bowls of food so there is no competition for it. Clean out the cage they will be living in, everything needs cleaning, bowls, toys etc. Some people recommend bathing the guinea pigs together so they smell the same. Just one other thought, are you sure the weaker guinea is not ill as sometimes the other one will pick up on this. Good luck.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will leave them apart tonight then try reintroducing tomorrow following you advice. 
It was defiantly a teeth chattering noise and lots of yawning at each other, no mounting or injuries just chasing. I am sure the weaker one isn't ill as he has been fine since I split them up. I am surprised this happened after 3 years with no problems. 
Thank for the advices it's really useful.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I followed all the advice and put them bago together yesterday and all has gone well, they appeared please to see each other. I've put 2 water bowls and 2 food dishes in


Thanks for the useful advice


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have only just seen this, I hope all is still going well. It happens sometimes with boys, I had a similar incident recently after cleaning out the cage, did everything the same as I always did but one of my boys went all silly and spent the next 2 days rumbling and strutting around like he owned the place, bossing the other one around!


----------

